# Interesting!! Another "Evil Bay" item!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Take a look at this! Pretty amazing building kit!! I looked for some pricing on it and came up with on30 at around $1000.00. This would look good on anybody's layout, but at the price he's asking, I'm not sure if it is overpriced, or a legitimate, valid price for it???????????????? What you guy's tink?????? Interesting though, but at even 1/2 price for me it's out of my league, but for you Gazillionaires out der, probably attainable!! Regal


PRO PATRIA MILL 1:20.3 G Model Railroad Structure Kit - eBay (item 250743494707 end time Jan-14-11 16:20:15 PST)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 14 Jan 2011 11:53 AM 
Take a look at this! Pretty amazing building kit!! I looked for some pricing on it and came up with on30 at around $1000.00. This would look good on anybody's layout, but at the price he's asking, I'm not sure if it is overpriced, or a legitimate, valid price for it???????????????? What you guy's tink?????? Interesting though, but at even 1/2 price for me it's out of my league, but for you Gazillionaires out der, probably attainable!! Regal


PRO PATRIA MILL 1:20.3 G Model Railroad Structure Kit - eBay (item 250743494707 end time Jan-14-11 16:20:15 PST) 

Beautiful Model. First time I have ever seen anything like this in OUR scale ![/b]




























*Vaguely reminds me of this (click for larger image): 
*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't find it in G-scale is it G-scale????? Not sure found it in a couple of other scales for way less price!! If someone finds a pricing on this let us know especially in G-scale. I'm curious if this is a valid price or another over priced one??? Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do realize there are wood kit collectors, they RUIN the market for us kit builders. Just watched an old Westwood HO passenger car kit sell for $200. 

Don't even ask about the old Finescale Miniatures kits...OY!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Power to him if sells it lol.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For that kind of $$$ I would expect free shipping!!!! 

plus a free annie!!!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Take the D&RGW box car in 1:20.3. Like an Accucraft.
Now imagine the size of the mill in 1:20.3.
I recall one being made in that scale, and it was huge!

I am building "The Gold King" in 1:20.3 and it is a little mine/mill.
It still has a huge footprint and is approaching 3 feet high in places.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It didn't sell, and he has re-listed it at the same price!! I know its large but $2500.00 and shipping???? The only ones I could find were around $1000 and they were on30. I guess he just doubled and added because of its size!! Who knows what these "evil bay" guyz think sometimes????? Regal


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I definitely agree, Ron. That was the first thought I had when I saw the pictures. I'm still telling folks about your model of the Kennecott complex.

Ed


----------



## dmikee (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been looking for a good winter project. This should fit the bill. I would try to build it in module sections so it can be easier to handle. Looks like an afternoon's work making sawdust to cut all the planking material and layout the plywood underlay for the wall sections. Hint: plywood works well as a basic structure, just be sure to seal it with paint or Thompson's. Also allow it to breathe so air can circulate inside (like thru open windows).


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just curious, wonder just exactly what you'd be asking for "your" time and skill if you had been the one who had built it?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott Anderson and Joe Metzger made custom model structures for Tom Miller's Fn3 indoor layout located in Oregon. If you have to ask "how much" for these, you can't afford 'em. I believe Tom has this stamp mill and mine on his railroad. If you go on Joe Metzger's website, you can see that a three-stall roundhouse goes for about $1400. Each additional stall is about $400. The price on eBay for this structure is about right for a custom model of this size, especially if made by the afore-mentioned custom modelers OR Banta Model Works.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone have 8 feet (in 1:20.3)height to install this monster? That is an awful mountain to build. 

It is a beautiful model though. 


Bob C.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott Bower, the guy in Willits, CA, who made and sold those resin 1:24-sca;e building kits (I am having a brain fart and can't remember the name of the kits) used to make a large mine kit, similar to the one here and it sold for $1000, I believe. I saw only one in real life--on this pretty cool garden railroad near Sacramento, at one of the conventions. That railroad was built by Jack Verducci, who also makes model structures. Maybe we should ask him how much stuff costs, especially that huge depot he's building for some guy on the East Coast. There's been a progress report on it every so often in GR.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

The name of the company was Railroad Avenue, which still makes kits, but not in large scale.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys what do you think about this version of a coal mine? We built this for a guy in Tucson, one for a guy in California and we're putting another one together for someone in Missouri. We had custom windows and doors made for this model and as usual it was powder coated rust resistant gray primer so you can leave it outside all year long. This is what it looks like when it is all painted up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks Great Dan, what is the foot print size of the mine. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you paint over Powder Coating if you wanted to paint the building your own colors?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Dennis here are a couple of drawings of the floor plan for the main structure.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

John,

Yes you can use any color paint right over the powder coating primer


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldnt want to put that building outside if I paid that kind of money for it. I would definately be an indoor structure.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

After showing my father this wonderful looking structure I found it very hard to believe that it was G scale. My Dad looked up the company and discovered that it is not G scale but rather O scale. Unless that made it in G scale and it is not available any more.

Banta Model Works

Spending $2,500 on a building that you have put together and can not leave out doors seems crazy too me


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

No, this is at 1:20.3 if I remember the scale correctly. They had it at the Narrow Gauge Convention in St. Louis this year. Probably will not make it available as a kit. The comment about it was: "you can live in it" 

So this is a libited edition model of a fairly large original structure.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

In my original post I stated that on the website I could only find the scales mentioned above, but in fact it is 1:20:3!!! But no I wouldn't put it outside, it would be something like the guy below would have on his indoor layout, cause he's a gazzillionaire!! Hah LOL Regal 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCTPHbjpPcs


----------

